# car wont start at all



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

My 69 goat started 3 different occasions today with no issues, but I went into my grandfathers clubhouse to play some pool and came back 1 hour later, the car wouldn't start. It wouldn't even turn over. No battery clicks, nothing, just silence. I opened the hood and aimlessly jiggled some wires around and after much persistence it kicked on. I got home and turned the car off and tried to start it again is once again silent. 
Any troubleshooting i can try to narrow my problem down? The lights and radio come on and everything works but it wont turn over. 

Thanks in advance, mike.


----------



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

by the way, this is a daily driver that has never given me starting problems. I start this car 4-5 times a day 4-5 times a week.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Loose wire on the starter solenoid ? Do the lights dim when you turn the key, like a bad battery cable connection ?


----------



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

I know virtually nothing about fixing cars. Where is the starter solenoid?


----------



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

it just started again, but all i did was let it sit with the hood open for about 30-40 minuets. Still clueless.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Musicmike927 said:


> I know virtually nothing about fixing cars. Where is the starter solenoid?


On the starter, under the left exhaust manifold. What wires did you wiggle the first time ?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The solenoid is located on the starter, may be a park/neutral safety switch problem, next time it doesn't crank place the car in neutral and try again.


----------



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

when you say left .. driver side or passenger side? 
As for the wires i followed a red-wire coming from the battery. But it was when i wiggled the flashers knob that it fired up. I did hit the bottom of my car today at the gas station. One of the manholes for the gas-tanks (in the ground at the station) was raised and i went over it (not really seeing it or thinking about it). Loud thud. Maybe I hit the starter and screwed something up. But it started 3 times after that. Just not the 4th...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Musicmike927 said:


> when you say left .. driver side or passenger side?
> As for the wires i followed a red-wire coming from the battery. But it was when i wiggled the flashers knob that it fired up. I did hit the bottom of my car today at the gas station. One of the manholes for the gas-tanks (in the ground at the station) was raised and i went over it (not really seeing it or thinking about it). Loud thud. Maybe I hit the starter and screwed something up. But it started 3 times after that. Just not the 4th...


Left and right are determined as if sitting in the car.
Flasher knob, as in the 4 way flasher on the steering column inside ? That could indicate a loose connection in the column wiring. There is a connector near the bottom of the column that may have come loose, or the neutral safety switch came out of adjustment, as Randy suggested.


----------



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys. My neutral safety switch has never worked since I bought the car a little under a year ago. The guy before me rigged it so i can start it in gear So i doubt its the root of this problem. Ill check my column wiring and if that doesn't do it ill mess with the starter/solenoid


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Musicmike927 said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. My neutral safety switch has never worked since I bought the car a little under a year ago. The guy before me rigged it so i can start it in gear So i doubt its the root of this problem. Ill check my column wiring and if that doesn't do it ill mess with the starter/solenoid


That could be a very important clue. Maybe it was disturbed by the manhole cover. Do you have any idea what he did or where it is located ?


----------



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

It wasn't really a manhole just the Hole where the huge tankers fill the tanks for a gas station. There about 8 of these holes for different grades of gas and different tanks. I went over it and it hit something on the bottom of my car.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Could have ripped out a starter wire...


----------

